# Topics > Books >  Book "The AI Book: The Artificial Intelligence Handbook for Investors, Entrepreneurs and FinTech Visionaries", 2020

## Airicist

"The AI Book: The Artificial Intelligence Handbook for Investors, Entrepreneurs and FinTech Visionaries" on Amazon
by Chishti, Ivana Bartoletti, Anne Leslie, Shân M. Millie
June 2, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "The AI Book: The Artificial Intelligence Handbook for Investors, Entrepreneurs and FinTech Visionaries, reviewed"

by Simon Cocking
May 25, 2020

----------

